# errore libtool (passaggio gcc 3.3.4->gcc 3.3.5)

## fra

Ciao, è un po' di giorni che nn riesco a compilare l'ultimo gtk+-2.4.14

questo è l'errore:

```

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libpixbufloader-tiff.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.4.14/work/gtk+-2.4.14/gdk-pixbuf'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.4.14/work/gtk+-2.4.14/gdk-pixbuf'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.4.14/work/gtk+-2.4.14/gdk-pixbuf'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk+-2.4.14/work/gtk+-2.4.14'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.14 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 78, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

qualcuno può helparmi ??   :Razz: 

tkx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lancia

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

e poi continua con quello che stavi installando

Quando vi esce un errore del tipo

```
libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive 
```

lanciate il comado appena scritto che risolve il problema.

----------

## fra

grazie fedeli !  gtk ha compilato regolarmente   :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Mi hanno passato il link di questo post come duplicato...io ho lo stesso problema con libtool...come ho scritto nel vecchio post bloccato ho aggiornato libtool e lanciato lo script, ma non si risolve l'errore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sicuro di avere scritto il comando giusto con 3.3.4?

----------

## Ghostraider

Si per quello era giusto...ora ho provato a riemergere gcc e rilanciare lo scirpt e in effetti a fixato più cose...ho lanciato la compilazione e sembra aver superato il punto in cui s'inchiodava. Spero continui così  :Wink: .

Grazie ciao.

----------

## gutter

@Ghostraider: l'importante è che hai risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## prada

a me l'ha fatto con gedit, ho risolto con un bel link simbolico alla cartella 3.3.5 che contiene le librerie nuove. poi non ho più avuto problemi, ma ammetto che mi sembra una soluzione di basso livello..  :Very Happy: 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5
```

----------

## gaffiere

qualche compilazione fà ho eseguito anche io la soluzione scritta poco sopra da prada. quello che mi chiedo ora è: è abbastanza "elegante", oppure conviene lanciare lo stesso il comando di fedeli e rimuovere il link?

see ya

----------

## gutter

Per risolvere il problema dovrebbe essere sufficiente lanciare il comando in questione.

----------

## gaffiere

però! ne ha fissate un bel po'   :Very Happy: 

----------

## berus

Oggi tramite il solito emerge -u world la compilazione di php e mod_php (php-5.0.3-r1) fallisce. Non capisco il problema però.. riuscite ad aiutarmi? Grazie.

```
b-4.1 -lgdbm -lcurl -lbz2 -lz -lresolv -lm -ldl -lnsl -lxml2 -lz -lm -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lcurl -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lz -lxml2 -lz -lm -lcrypt -lxml2 -lz -lm -lxslt -lxml2 -lz -lm -lcrypt  -o sapi/cli/php

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make: *** [libphp5.la] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-5.0.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function php5-sapi_src_compile, Line 435, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Utilizzo Apache/2.0.52.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciaoz

----------

## Dece

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Potrebbe essere banalmente un problema di link alla directory, a me è capitato: vai in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/, è probabile che anzichè la directory i686-pc-linux-gnu tu abbia i386-pc-linux-gnu, a quel punto basta un link simbolico  :Wink: 

se è qualcos'altro allora non ti sarò di grande aiuto....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive
> ...

 

Probabilmente devi lanciare

```

# fix_libtool.files.sh

```

leggi l'output su terminale per scegliere l'argomento (3.3.4 ?).

----------

## berus

La directory sembra corretta.. c'è qualcos'altro che non va!!

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5
```

Lui cerca 3.3.4  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## berus

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente devi lanciare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa l'ignoranza.. dove lo trovo questo script?

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Scusa l'ignoranza.. dove lo trovo questo script?

 

```
 # which fix_libtool_files.sh 

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh
```

----------

## cloc3

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa l'ignoranza.. dove lo trovo questo script?

 

Scusa tu. Prima scrivevo di fretta.

Oltre a quello che ha detto randomaze, sappi che il tuo è un problema ricorrente.

Vedi ad esempio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2027402.html#2027402

Se non c'è già, sarebbe da mettere nei faq.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di berus.

----------

## redview

a me i vari 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

 nn hanno portato a niente. ho dovuto usare il link simbolico (suggerito da prada), e tra l'altro quello di prada è sbagliato: bisogna invertire i due percorsi.

```
ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4
```

bye

----------

